# تفاصيل معمارية......



## ابتهال (10 يوليو 2006)

تفاصيل معمارة من داخل حديقة الازهر ومبنى سيتى ستارز


----------



## ابتهال (10 يوليو 2006)

تفاصيل ارضيات....


----------



## محمد الحسين (10 يوليو 2006)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## شوكت (22 يوليو 2006)

دي حاجة حلوة اوي


----------



## خضر أسعد (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورة أخت ابتهال


----------



## kandasha (29 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على الروائع دى يا اخت.


----------



## RBF (30 يوليو 2006)

الموضوع فعلاً مفيد


----------



## hasanat75 (1 أغسطس 2006)

مشكككككككووووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## ama-nti (12 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذه الصور الرئعه


----------



## مهندس ع (9 فبراير 2007)

صور رائعه ومفيده


----------



## مهندس ع (9 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك جدا على الصور


----------



## محمود ابن توفيق (10 فبراير 2007)

جذاك الله خيرا اخت ابتهال


----------



## حازم العطيفى (25 يوليو 2007)

التفاصيل حلوه جداااااااااااااااااا ... شكرا ليكى


----------



## ado (25 يوليو 2007)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وتشكرين عليه :20:


----------



## mo-ma (26 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورة أخت ابتهال ولكن الفايل الاول مجموعة من الصور فقط وليست تفاصيل اما الصورة الماخوذة لجزء من حديقة الازهر فيوجد فى الحديقة مناظر وبانى كثيرة اكثر روعة وخصوصا فى مناطق المطاعم وهذة هى عمارة حسن فتحى


----------



## eng_MFM (29 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر علي الحاجات الجامدة دي


----------



## الوسام الماسى (29 يوليو 2007)

مشكورة اخت ابتهال


----------



## dr.hayfaa (2 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بنت مصرية (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معماري شاطر (11 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع كبير وشيق بس ياريت معلومات اكتر عن expantion jointلانو موضوع مهم
واستخداماتو كتيره بعد ان كثر عمل الفواصل في المبنى الواحد من اجل كودة الزلازل


----------



## masa_arch2010 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا اوى بجد حاجه كويسه


----------



## designer mido (14 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااا


----------



## safakis gharib (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جميلة جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بريهان (16 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الصور:75:


----------



## إسلام البكري (8 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا باشمهندسة ابتهال


----------



## mmedo (9 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخت ابتهال


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (9 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك جدا على الصور


----------



## reem essawy (7 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## MOROOOO (8 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## عراقية معمارية (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جهد عظيم

مشكور يعطيك العافية


----------



## guellati (9 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------

